
Reddit just raised a new round that values the company at $1.8B - gpark3
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/31/reddit-just-raised-a-new-round-that-values-the-company-at-1-8-billion/?ncid=rss&utm_source=tcfbpage&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook&sr_share=facebook
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14893846](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14893846)

------
stygiansonic
Source article: [https://www.recode.net/2017/7/31/16037126/reddit-
funding-200...](https://www.recode.net/2017/7/31/16037126/reddit-
funding-200-million-valuation-steve-huffman-alexis-ohanian)

------
junkculture
How are they going to sanitize that place?

Get their users to upload a government issued id?

------
akulbe
Call me crazy, but I'm not sure what makes Reddit valuable, at all.

It's obviously popular... but valuable?

How?

Why?

For what?

~~~
make3
are you kidding. so many views, with information on the users, à la facebook.
this allows them to serve custom ads, if they decide that it wouldn't
halienate their readers too much.

~~~
akulbe
I guess you haven't heard that folks don't like ads? and that big names have
been cancelling them, because they're not as effective as folks first thought?

There's more to _compel_ a person to go to Facebook than there is to Reddit.
Many Reddit threads are more snark than real conversation. <shrug>

~~~
zaqokm321
> I guess you haven't heard that folks don't like ads?

Nope they don't and Reddit hasn't really been heavily focused on ads. But they
do have a large user base, very focused topics etc etc.

So setting up say a /r/games_of_thrones page, if I was HBO could be very
lucrative or marketing my products to the subscribers.

> There's more to compel a person to go to Facebook than there is to Reddit.

Reddit has somewhere north of 200 million users, that is a large audience to
ignore. So yes FB maybe king but Reddit has its place.

A valuation of $10 a user I would stay is quite low.

